# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون الدولي العام >  ممكن تقرير عن......................

## ayaromerhama

ممكن مساعده منكم اذا ساعدتوني عن تقريرين مختصرين كل واحد لايقل عن الصفحه اشكركم بكل معلوماتكم
اولا: ما السلطه المخطصه بأبرام المعاهدات والتصديق عليها في العراق؟
ثانيا: هل يمكن وسائل التهديد اثناء المفاوضات الدوليه؟

----------


## أم خطاب

http://www.alitthad.com/paper.php?na...rint&sid=45797

----------

